# Declining an offer (merged)



## Gulruthina (20 Feb 2012)

If you decline a job offer, can you pick another trade instead? Would you have to go through the same process again?


----------



## Bart905 (20 Feb 2012)

There was a post on the same topic not too long ago and some of the more experienced members said that It will not affect you being on the merit list for the other trades u applied for but when you decline and asked to change a trade you will need to be interviewed for that new trade and go on the merit list. Make sure your CFAT score is high enough for the new trade you want to apply for . I'm not sure if CF will allow you to re-write the CFAT to see if you will score high enough for you to apply for that position.


----------



## Gulruthina (20 Feb 2012)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> Why do you want to decline an offer? You have three choices on you application now you don't want any of them?



I was just wondering what would happen.

Also, I heard that some recruiters will suggest a trade for the applicant once he/she finishes writing the CFAT, is that true?


----------



## Bart905 (20 Feb 2012)

I guess you will find out on Feb 28 and let us know. How did the CF first contact you ? Through email or a phone call ?


----------



## Gulruthina (20 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I guess you will find out on Feb 28 and let us know. How did the CF first contact you ? Through email or a phone call ?



I was first contacted by the CF through email when I first submitted my application last August 2011 after 2 days. Then, I was contacted by my recruiter last week, on February 14 stating that they have reviewed my application and they will forward it to the Toronto Recruiting Office.

I got another email after 2-3 days from the Toronto Recruitment center asking me to come in and provide them with the originals of my transcripts, ID's, security clearance, and reference. They also left a voicemail in my home phone asking me to check my inbox and follow the instructions. Lastly, I went to the recruiting office today to show them my original documents and booked my CFAT on the 28th.


----------



## Bart905 (20 Feb 2012)

Congratulations .. I applied online on feb 2 2012 looks like I have a long way ahead of me . Hopefully you will get into the trade of your choices good luck .


----------



## Wilamanjaro (20 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I guess you will find out on Feb 28 and let us know.



Is there something I don't know? I thought April first(ish) is when we should start hearing what's going on. If we are lucky.


----------



## Gulruthina (20 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> Is there something I don't know? I thought April first(ish) is when we should start hearing what's going on. If we are lucky.



Well, I was told the same thing that I should start hearing what is going on by April. But, when I went to the Recruiting Centre today, I was told that my application is a type "PPR5". 


@Bart095:  Thanks! but I believe it is too early to celebrate since I still have to take the CFAT, Physical, Medical, interview and hopefully I pass my security clearance and my references get contacted easily.


----------



## Shamrock (20 Feb 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> If you decline a job offer, can you pick another trade instead? Would you have to go through the same process again?



However long ago it was, my recruiting file was handled thus:

I generated my three choices, and I was determined suitable or not for those three. As hiring boards sat, my file went to them. Should two occur simultaneously, then my file went to the one I was most suitable for. Should that board decide to generate an offer, my file remained theirs until I turned it down, at which point my file re-entered circulation. That meant in 25 April if armour sat its board and made the offer 10 May, my file wouldn't have been seen by the infantry board 2 May (even though I was more suitable for infantry).

Takeaway: request only trades you are equally willing to accept.


----------



## Wilamanjaro (21 Feb 2012)

@shamrock 

I have been wondering how they deal with this. When I originally applied I was told I could t not apply for combat engineer as it was full. Recently, however, I was able to change my 3rd choice to engineer and make it my 1st priority choice. I would very much like engineer above my other two and was wondering if They'd all "select" at the same time or if holding out for engineer would be worth it? I really don't want to wait another year and a half for an offer. I will take any offer I get, but how could I find out when combat engineers get their offer as opposed to vehicle techs? Just so I don't make a wrong choice at the last second and turn down veh tech in hopes that my cbt eng offer is "just around the corner."


----------



## Bart905 (21 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> @shamrock
> 
> I have been wondering how they deal with this. When I originally applied I was told I could t not apply for combat engineer as it was full. Recently, however, I was able to change my 3rd choice to engineer and make it my 1st priority choice. I would very much like engineer above my other two and was wondering if They'd all "select" at the same time or if holding out for engineer would be worth it? I really don't want to wait another year and a half for an offer. I will take any offer I get, but how could I find out when combat engineers get their offer as opposed to vehicle techs? Just so I don't make a wrong choice at the last second and turn down veh tech in hopes that my cbt eng offer is "just around the corner."



 As a applicant my self I would wait till the trade of my choice opens up due the fact if your serious about an military career, you want to be in a trade your most interested in.I know it takes a long time just to be on the merit list and once you get a offer your thinking like FINALLY and want to jump rite in, too bad military is one of those things thats not easy to quit like a civilian job. Plus it a career , you move up in rank , it has many benefits both for you and your family I would hate to turn something down like that but at the same time I would hate to live with regret if I accepted an offer for a trade I was so what interested in , but then again everyone is different . Just my 2 cents I hope everything works out the way you want it to.


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Mar 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> If you decline a job offer, can you pick another trade instead? Would you have to go through the same process again?



You can decline a job offer should you be presented one.  That offer will typically only be for one trade, so if you decline, your file goes back into the pool to wait for your other choices (should you qualify and they are open).



			
				Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> Is there something I don't know? I thought April first(ish) is when we should start hearing what's going on. If we are lucky.



For most trades yes.  Other trades they have been designated as pre-processing trades, so when the new FY starts there is already a pool of applicants for those trades.  CFRG basically staggers what trades its wants/needs, based a whole variety of reasons and sends out direction to the CFRCs on what are priority to get through and what are not.  The PPR score is used in conjuction with this direction.  Its basically a quick way  and simple way (without having to dig through the file) to determine an applicants suitability based on work history, education, physical activity etc, and whether or not you should(can) proceed further in the process.


----------



## mmmjon (7 Mar 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You can decline a job offer should you be presented one.  That offer will typically only be for one trade, so if you decline, your file goes back into the pool to wait for your other choices (should you qualify and they are open).
> 
> For most trades yes.  Other trades they have been designated as pre-processing trades, so when the new FY starts there is already a pool of applicants for those trades.  CFRG basically staggers what trades its wants/needs, based a whole variety of reasons and sends out direction to the CFRCs on what are priority to get through and what are not.  The PPR score is used in conjuction with this direction.  Its basically a quick way  and simple way (without having to dig through the file) to determine an applicants suitability based on work history, education, physical activity etc, and whether or not you should(can) proceed further in the process.



Somewhat off topic, but I just wanted to say thank you for your VERY precise and informative posts.
Looking through your post history has given me quite a bit of worthy info regarding the application process.

Thank you!


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Mar 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Somewhat off topic, but I just wanted to say thank you for your VERY precise and informative posts.
> Looking through your post history has given me quite a bit of worthy info regarding the application process.
> 
> Thank you!



Thanks.


----------



## maplebear (12 Jun 2012)

I accepted a job offer about a week ago, right before some family issues came up. It was listed as my first choice. I was wondering if it was possible to decline after accepting an offer and making my second choice my top choice, as I feel it would be better suited to my current situation, ie west coast vs. east coast, number of bases.

I hate to be even thinking about this because I know how lucky I am just to get the call.


----------



## Maxadia (12 Jun 2012)

Nothing you can deal with?


----------



## JorgSlice (12 Jun 2012)

If you don't want to go, don't, and inform the RC. There's lots of us here that are waiting to get a job offer. 

Think real good about this one.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jun 2012)

maplebear said:
			
		

> I accepted a job offer about a week ago, right before some family issues came up. It was listed as my first choice. I was wondering if it was possible to decline after accepting an offer and making my second choice my top choice, as I feel it would be better suited to my current situation, ie west coast vs. east coast, number of bases.
> 
> I hate to be even thinking about this because I know how lucky I am just to get the call.



The postings would vary according to trade, of course, but you must realize you still may not get the posting you want.  If this "family issue" is something you cannot (or will not) be able to move because of, then yes, decline your offer.  It might even be suggested to withdraw your application.......




			
				JorgSlice said:
			
		

> If you don't want to go, don't, and inform the RC. There's lots of us here that are waiting to get a job offer.
> 
> *Think real good about this one.*



Exactly, you may not get this chance again.


----------



## Knight13 (31 Jul 2013)

I applied last week (mind you, I already had everything completed because of ROTP application earlier in the year)  for 1. Infantry 2. Combat Engineer and 3.  Vehicle Technician.  Got a call today for a 5 year contract for the v-tech trade.  The more I thought about it, I realized I wouldn't be happy doing that for the next 5 years because infantry is where my heart is set.  I figured I would decline and let someone who really wants to be a v-tech accept the offer instead.   The CPL who called me said an MCC(?) would call me later in the day to talk to me about the rejection.  Did I screw up? Will this affect my chances of getting into another trade? 

Thanks, Knight13


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (31 Jul 2013)

You didn't screw up, you didn't want to do the job.  My advice to you is next time you apply only put a job down you actually want to do.  Nobody ever said you have to put 3 choices down.  When I joined I put Infantry, that was it


----------



## DAA (31 Jul 2013)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> I applied last week (mind you, I already had everything completed because of ROTP application earlier in the year)  for 1. Infantry 2. Combat Engineer and 3.  Vehicle Technician.  Got a call today for a 5 year contract for the v-tech trade.  The more I thought about it, I realized I wouldn't be happy doing that for the next 5 years because infantry is where my heart is set.  I figured I would decline and let someone who really wants to be a v-tech accept the offer instead.   The CPL who called me said an MCC(?) would call me later in the day to talk to me about the rejection.  Did I screw up? Will this affect my chances of getting into another trade?
> 
> Thanks, Knight13



Seems pretty straight forward to me.  Vehicle Tech was your "3rd" choice but your primary interest is "Infantry", so your waiting to do what you "really" want to do, as opposed to something that you won't be happy at.


----------



## Knight13 (31 Jul 2013)

I thought I had to put 3 down at first... I should have asked.  During the interview the Captain asked me about the vehicle technician trade and I stuttered because I went into the interview only really prepared for the Combat Engineer and Infantry trade! So this wont hinder my chances of getting another offer?


----------



## krimynal (31 Jul 2013)

My guess would be , when the MCC calls you today , you just tell them exactly what you told us here , you thought about your 3rd choice , and you couldn't envision yourself doing that for the next X number of years , so you would much rather open a space to someone who would , Don't think this is gonna matter ...... 

hopefully , everything will be okay , but I wouldn't think its gonna stop you for a career in the army !


----------



## pa471856 (31 Jul 2013)

I rejected two offers before I got my first choice. If anything I believe it shows that you really want your number 1. No need to worry.


----------



## Knight13 (31 Jul 2013)

Thanks e-friends,  I suppose I am just looking for an issue where there isn't one!  What does the MCC ask you when he calls? (what does MCC stand for...if anyone knows)


----------



## krimynal (31 Jul 2013)

I guess he will ask the reason why , maybe letting you know that infantry is very hard to get in nowadays , selections are slim , so maybe try to convince you to take the offer , but if you tell them the same thing you are telling us , it wouldn't be a problem 


like I said , this is MY GUESS


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> maybe letting you know that infantry is very hard to get in nowadays , selections are slim



One thing I will add is that I think Veh Tech would offer more employment opportunities to you upon release than the other two trades.

But, in the end, the choice is yours and if you really can't see yourself doing that for five years, then you were right to reject the offer.


----------



## krimynal (31 Jul 2013)

Bare in mind , that we are not here to convince you of anything , just letting you know the details about it , If you want to go cbt engineer or infantry , and your willing to wait for the opportunity , then do it !


we are just saying the fact of the offer !


----------



## Knight13 (31 Jul 2013)

Id only be 23 after my contract is up... plenty of time to pursue another trade.  Is it possible to switch into infantry after serving my contract length?

Edit: When I applied for infantry, the Sgt at the CFRC said there were hundreds of open spots... Is it just the amount of applications that hinder your chances?


----------



## krimynal (31 Jul 2013)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> Id only be 23 after my contract is up... plenty of time to pursue another trade.  Is it possible to switch into infantry after serving my contract length?



it is possible , but VERY unlikely ......

basically you join to be infantry , your gonna stick with it 

My friend joined as a Armoured , for the past 4 years hes been asking to switch to Infantry , didn't happen yet , always depends if the trades needs people or not ..... but tell you , if you join , this is gonna be your job , period !


----------



## i_want_a_pmq (31 Jul 2013)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> Thanks e-friends,  I suppose I am just looking for an issue where there isn't one!  What does the MCC ask you when he calls? (what does MCC stand for...if anyone knows)



Military career counsellor


----------



## MikeL (31 Jul 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> it is possible , but VERY unlikely ......
> 
> basically you join to be infantry , your gonna stick with it
> 
> My friend joined as a Armoured , for the past 4 years hes been asking to switch to Infantry , didn't happen yet , always depends if the trades needs people or not ..... but tell you , if you join , this is gonna be your job , period !



Many soldiers have been able to OT out of Infantry and into a variety of other trades. A few years ago there was even a program(SVOTP?) encouraging Infantry NCMs to OT. Getting into the trade through a OT can be difficult, but not impossible. The manning for Infantry could be a different situation in a few years compared to what it is today.


Also, if you join as Infantry that doesn't mean you have to stick with it for your entire career. There are many former Infantry NCMs that are now in a variety of trades across the Army, RCAF and RCN.


----------



## krimynal (31 Jul 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Many soldiers have been able to OT out of Infantry and into a variety of other trades.



you still shouldn't consider this a career path !


----------



## Knight13 (31 Jul 2013)

i_want_a_pmq said:
			
		

> Military career counsellor



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Knight13 (31 Jul 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Many soldiers have been able to OT out of Infantry and into a variety of other trades. A few years ago there was even a program(SVOTP?) encouraging Infantry NCMs to OT. Getting into the trade through a OT can be difficult, but not impossible. The manning for Infantry could be a different situation in a few years compared to what it is today.
> 
> 
> Also, if you join as Infantry that doesn't mean you have to stick with it for your entire career. There are many former Infantry NCMs that are now in a variety of trades across the Army, RCAF and RCN.



But what about the other way around... I can't see the army letting someone who they spent a lot time and money on training to fix vehicles just up and leave


----------



## UnwiseCritic (31 Jul 2013)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> But what about the other way around... I can't see the army letting someone who they spent a lot time and money on training to fix vehicles just up and leave



If you finished your contract they won't stop you. You will have done your time. But seeing as you have doubts about it... I wouldn't recommend it. The consequences of accepting a job for 5 years that you don't want to do will outweigh turning one down. In your case at the moment it's a non-issue. Go for infantry or combat engineer and just keep pushing for it, don't give them an inch. Recruiters fill quotas, not look out for your best interests. But they will take your interests into account.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2013)

UnwiseCritic said:
			
		

> .... Go for infantry or combat engineer and just keep pushing for it, don't give them an inch ....


You'll just have to be prepared to wait longer.



			
				Knight13 said:
			
		

> But what about the other way around... I can't see the army letting someone who they spent a lot time and money on training to fix vehicles just up and leave


Just to reinforce what others here have said, it's _possible_ to change trades, but a quick search of the forums will show many others harping on the same themes:
1)  it can suck doing something you don't want to do waiting to _maybe_ end up doing something you do want to do; and
2)  it'll suck more if (like in many cases) it takes a looooooooong time to VOT - and maybe still come up with an "no" at the end of that road.

Good luck in your efforts!


----------



## Knight13 (31 Jul 2013)

thanks for the info everyone.  The MCC hasn't called yet, so he probably won't call today.  Just gonna keep pushing for infantry


----------



## Dark Chivalry (25 Nov 2014)

I have received an offer for my second choice on my application form. All the trades I applied for are interesting to me, however I did carefully rank order them. I inquired about my first choice trade and was informed it is closed until the next budget is released (Apr. 1).

If I decline this initial offer, does it take further offers of this trade off the table? When the new budget drops and updated recruiting goals are released, are qualified candidates potentially re-offered jobs? I just don't want to skunk my whole application by potentially holding out for my #1 trade. I want into the CF, and I'd accept this offer if I knew my odds of getting my #1 are/will be nil. I would also accept this same trade if offered again after the new budget is released, because my #1 is closed or not hiring for whatever reason. I also know that #2 is or was high demand this year, I don't know the status of #1 in the past, but it was not high demand this year.

It just seems like waiting a couple of extra months for my #1 is worth it, but not if it compromises everything, including my chances of getting another offer at all.

For reference:
#1 Comm Rsch
#2 ATIS Tech

Any advice or statistics would be greatly appreciated. Has #1 ever been high demand, or are spaces in that trade few and far between as it is?


----------



## Captain Mark (26 Nov 2014)

Hello Dark Chivalry,

There are approximately thirteen positions for Comm Rsch that will be available in the fiscal year. If you really want that occupation, you can decline your current offer and request to be put back on the merit list for Comm Rsch, when it opens.

You need to speak directly with your recruiter in order to get a better idea on your chances of being accepted for Comm Rsch, when it opens again.


----------



## ShadyBrah (26 Nov 2014)

I'll just drop my question here since it's related..

If an offer is declined, how does that affect future offers for the same occupation. For example, I have to turn down my #1 pick for valid reasons, am I able to be put back onto the  merit list down the  road, and will the original declined offer negatively affect my file at all?


----------



## Captain Mark (3 Dec 2014)

If you have a valid reason for declining an offer, you can reapply for the same occupation later on. Keep in mind that you will have to re-submit some of the documentation as it will most likely expire.


----------



## qwaszxx (15 Oct 2015)

Hello,

I applied for the CAF with 2 trade preferences - ACISS and ATIS. I was recently offered a position for ACISS but after some thinking, I decided to decline the employment offer and instead, wait until I receive an offer for ATIS.

Will declining the employment offer automatically close my whole application file and take me off the merit list for ATIS? I didn't clarify with the recruiter that I would like to remain on the merit list for ATIS. Now I'm worried that since I didn't clarify, they would assume I'm no longer interested in the CAF and close my file.

Thanks.


----------



## qwaszxx (15 Oct 2015)

Also, to any recruiters that may happen to see this - when is the next selection date for ATIS and how many positions are remaining?


----------



## Warrant Officer Robert (16 Oct 2015)

If you are made an offer of employment and choose to reject the offer, you must ask your Recruiting Detachment to have your file re-merit listed for your remaining occupation choices.

While you do have the opportunity to list up to three occupation choices, you must keep in mind that by doing so, means that you are willing to accept an offer of employment for any of the three choices.


----------



## Kayona4 (25 Feb 2016)

Hello. 
I recently declined an offer I was given within the forces. I declined because I am terrified of going to sea. 
There was no way my offer could have been switched to AF, and that upset me but I understand. Before I made my final decision to decline the offer the recruiter did not seem very impressed that I was leading towards that direction. When I did officially decline she told me she could close my file. That scared me. I asked for it not to be closed because I am very serious about joining but I believe in the end she just accepted my decline. However, she told me I may not get an offer again. Is this true?  I did very well on all aspects of the process. I have confidence I will get the trade and element I am after but it felt like because I declined I wouldn't be offered anything else. 

Does declining my offer effect future offers?  My reason was simply I'm terrified of open water. AF or Army, I probably would have accepted. Navy just isn't for me.


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2016)

Kayona4 said:
			
		

> Hello.
> I recently declined an offer I was given within the forces. I declined because I am terrified of going to sea.
> There was no way my offer could have been switched to AF, and that upset me but I understand. Before I made my final decision to decline the offer the recruiter did not seem very impressed that I was leading towards that direction. When I did officially decline she told me she could close my file. That scared me. I asked for it not to be closed because I am very serious about joining but I believe in the end she just accepted my decline. However, she told me I may not get an offer again. Is this true?  I did very well on all aspects of the process. I have confidence I will get the trade and element I am after but it felt like because I declined I wouldn't be offered anything else.
> 
> Does declining my offer effect future offers?  My reason was simply I'm terrified of open water. AF or Army, I probably would have accepted. Navy just isn't for me.



If you are NOT satisfied with the offer of employment, you can one of two things.  1) Ask if it is possible to have the environmental assignment changed;  or if this is not an option 2) Decline the offer of employment, inform your Recruiting Detachment that you are NOT interested in the Naval Environment and ask that your file be re-merit listed and considered for ONLY Army or Airforce.

You should be put right back on the Merit List and eligible for a future offer but at this time of the year, pickings may be slim, so don't expect anything until mid-Mar or later.

Keep in mind that your chosen occupation is subject to service across all environments of the CF regardless of environmental assignment.    Good luck!


----------



## ConstableMurtis (6 May 2016)

Hi all,

I recently got an offer for Armoured Crewman, with BMQ starting July 25 and enrolment on July 14. Unfortunately, I am not able to comfortably commit 100% because of life circumstances at the moment. If I were to decline this offer, what would be my chances of getting a second offer down the road?


----------



## Scarlett (6 May 2016)

I was made an offer for the May 2nd BMQ. I wasn't able to attend that date due to life circumstances. I asked for a deferral for a later BMQ date and explained my situation. They decided that it was best to have the offer declined and re-merit list me, I was called 6 days later with an offer for the June BMQ which I am able to attend. I would suggest asking for a deferral to a date that you can attend first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAA (11 May 2016)

ConstableMurtis said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I recently got an offer for Armoured Crewman, with BMQ starting July 25 and enrolment on July 14. Unfortunately, I am not able to comfortably commit 100% because of life circumstances at the moment. If I were to decline this offer, what would be my chances of getting a second offer down the road?



You would be in the same position as Scarlett has mentioned above.  If you choose to decline an offer of employment, you must then inform your Recruiting Detachment of what you wish to have done with your current application.  You may either have your application CLOSED (and re-Open it at a later date) or ask to be re-merit listed and considered for an offer of employment at a later date.


----------



## FutureMilitaryMan (18 Jul 2016)

First, thank you for taking the time take to read this and possibly get back on this topic. 

Basically I was given an offer that I did put on my application that I was interested in at the time, but I no longer am (my application process has been going on a year and a half now).  I have an Electronic Engineering Technician trade, and I wish to pursue a career in that field as a Weapons Technician (Weng Tech I believe), which I also did put on my application. The job I was offered is not in that field and I wish to be able to use the trade I have already been to school for. 
I'm more so curious if I decline this offer, will it hurt my chance to hopefully get an offer in the trade I really wish to make my career.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## FutureMilitaryMan (20 Jul 2016)

Thank you for merging this with another thread based around the same topic. I have done some reading through this site, and spoke to several friends of mine in the Military and came to a decision. So, I'm just giving you an update on what's going on, in case anyone else is facing the same situation. 
With great hesitation, I declined my offer to go into the career the military offered me, NESOP. I really want to pursue a career in the military, but over the past year, while my application as slowly been going through the process, I decided that I want to go into 2 particular trades, and not the other one (All of which were on my choices). I have a diploma in Electronic Engineering Technician, and I would really like to keep going on with that trade as I do enjoy it, and like the prospect of being a WENG Tech or Electrical Tech.  Also, would be nice to put my school years to good use. 
Hopefully I did not make a big mistake here, but I'm hoping it will pay off in the long run and get an offer in a career path that I really want to pursue. 
Thanks for your time


----------



## mariomike (25 Jul 2016)

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding for reference,

Just got a job offer. 


			
				Izzy said:
			
		

> so I had a gentleman from the recruiting center call me today with an offer of enrollment for infantry,  now out of my 3 choices I wanted combat engineer/infantry/armored solider, was offered my second choice, now here is the question,
> If I still wish to pursue combat engineer over infantry, what is that process, he stated that I would be put back on merit listing and have to wait all over again.
> 
> would this be smart on my behalf as its something I truly want, or would it just screw me over as I have a perfectly good job offer for a great position anyways...





			
				Sergeant Laen said:
			
		

> The recruiter you spoke with is 100% correct, if you turn down Infantry and wish to wait for Combat Engineer you will be placed back on the Merit List and if you are competitive enough you might receive an offer down the road for Combat Engineer.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Sgt Laen


----------



## htown11 (22 Aug 2016)

I am currently merit listed and I am wondering if i do receive a call would I be able to ask them to put the BT ahead? I just got offered a job as assistant coach for a jr a team and would like to be able to have a season doing that before joining. I would like to know what happens if i ask that or if i don't decide to go? can i re apply at a later date?

Thanks A lot!


----------



## DAA (23 Aug 2016)

htown11 said:
			
		

> I am currently merit listed and I am wondering if i do receive a call would I be able to ask them to put the BT ahead? I just got offered a job as assistant coach for a jr a team and would like to be able to have a season doing that before joining. I would like to know what happens if i ask that or if i don't decide to go? can i re apply at a later date?
> 
> Thanks A lot!



You can request a "deferral" of the BMQ date offered but chances are, they will just rescind the offer and put you back on the Merit List, which usually results in another offer within the next 2-4 weeks.

If you have a specific date in mind, that you are available to accept an offer of employment and it is 3 months or more into the future, your best option would be to just close your application and re-open it again when you are ready to accept an offer.  Keep in mind, that you may have to redo the Interview, Medcal and Background Checks.


----------



## Drew Grey (11 Sep 2016)

I am thinking of cancelling my application. Other opportunities have come up in life and I am curious to know if after cancelling, would I ever be able to apply again if I decided down the road it was something I'd like to try out for again?


----------



## mariomike (11 Sep 2016)

Drew Grey said:
			
		

> I am curious to know if after cancelling, would I ever be able to apply again if I decided down the road it was something I'd like to try out for again?



From DAA, right above yours.



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> close your application and re-open it again when you are ready to accept an offer.  Keep in mind, that you may have to redo the Interview, Medcal and Background Checks.



_As always,_  Recruiting / DAA  is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Drew Grey (11 Sep 2016)

I recently posted a thread inquiring about if I would be able to re apply for the army down the road if I cancelled my application now due to other opportunities that have come up in life.

Now I know I am going to get flamed here but whatever...the threads posted for reference didn't contain anything relevant to my situation..it was more about people declining offers and such.

So I'll explain my situation here..I applied in April of this year..did my CFAT in May and haven't heard anything since. So I will ask again here...If I cancel now...can I re apply down the road If I decide I want to pursue it again? Is there any minimum time one must wait before re applying again?


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Sep 2016)

Yes.  I believe it's one year.


----------



## Drew Grey (11 Sep 2016)

Thank You


----------



## mariomike (11 Sep 2016)

Drew Grey said:
			
		

> I am curious to know if after cancelling, would I ever be able to apply again if I decided down the road it was something I'd like to try out for again?





			
				Drew Grey said:
			
		

> I recently posted a thread inquiring about if I would be able to re apply for the army down the road if I cancelled my application now due to other opportunities that have come up in life.





			
				Drew Grey said:
			
		

> If I cancel now...can I re apply down the road If I decide I want to pursue it again?



Yes.

DAA is a Recruiter,



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> The only time you will need to reapply and possibly have to submit new or more documentation, is if your file has been closed for more than "365-days". As an example and an example ONLY, if your file were to be closed on 23 May 15, you can have your file "re-opened" on request anytime prior to 22 May 16, without having to reapply online.



If your file has been closed less than 365 days, you can ask that it be re-opened at any time.

If your file has been closed more than 365 days, you must re-apply online.



			
				Drew Grey said:
			
		

> Is there any minimum time one must wait before re applying again?



No. Who told you there is?

The waiting period to re-apply described in the 36-page Getting Back In Mega Thread does not involve you. _You have never been in._


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Sep 2016)

In DAA We Trust


----------



## Davy (7 Oct 2016)

Hi!

I applied as a pilot through SENECA in November 2015. 
I went through the whole process fairly well and quickly.
In July 2016, I received an official offer as pilot.... which I declined.
I am currently studying engineering in a civy university and I felt like
I wasn't ready to drop it all to start my new career.

The thing is now I wonder everyday if I should have accepted. Looks like
such an amazing profession. My question is: If I decide to re-apply, will I
have to start the whole process all over again? By process I mean CFAT,
interview, blood testing, eyes testing, medical testing, Aircrew Selection,etc.

What if I apply tomorrow?
What if I apply next year?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2016)

Davy said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I applied as a pilot through SENECA in November 2015.
> I went through the whole process fairly well and quickly.
> ...



See also,

The "So You Want To Be A Pilot" Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12744/post-1458247.html#msg1458247



			
				Davy said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I applied as a pilot through SENECA in November 2015.
> I went through the whole process fairly well and quickly.
> ...


----------



## DAA (12 Oct 2016)

Davy said:
			
		

> I applied as a pilot through SENECA in November 2015.
> I went through the whole process fairly well and quickly.
> In July 2016, I received an official offer as pilot.... which I declined.
> I am currently studying engineering in a civy university and I felt like
> ...



If you reapply, you will most likely need to redo the "full" Medical, Interview and Background checks.  I believe that Aircrew Selection (ASC) results are valid for 2 years but your CFRC will be able to confirm this upon re-opening your application.  You won't need to redo the CFAT or TSD.


----------



## 44nic4444 (28 Mar 2017)

I am applying to the forces and my application is taking a long time so consequently I am deciding whether or not to go to school in the mean time. Since i know that when you get the job offer you have 10 days to decide whether or not to accept. So I was wondering if 1: Can you delay your entry for a set period of time?
2: If you decline, reapply to the same trait will be quicker application time then the first time?


----------



## mariomike (28 Mar 2017)

44nic4444 said:
			
		

> Can you delay your entry for a set period of time?
> If you decline, reapply to the same trait will be quicker application time then the first time?



For reference, perhaps,

Reapplying

will be merged with,

Declining an offer (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104645.0
3 pages.

_As always,_ Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## da1root (28 Mar 2017)

If you are upgrading and know that you cannot accept a job offer while you are doing the upgrading you should contact your recruiting centre so that your file can be placed on hold while you finish said upgrading. Upgrading can in some cases make your file more competitive.  

If you place your file on hold for longer than a year it will be closed and you'll have to contact your CFRC (not an online application again) to have your file re-opened and you'll need to redo certain aspects of the recruiting process.

Declining an offer, there is ample information on here about declining an offer


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (1 Apr 2017)

If you're offered a position, accept and swear allegiance but want to delay your basic training for a while to finish something before you go to basic for 13 weeks is that okay or will they say eff it and kick you to the curb? 

Gracias


----------



## SparkyRunner (4 Sep 2017)

If one accepts the offer of enrolment for their 3rd choice trade, and is given a date for their enrolment ceremony, it is completely impossible to retract their acceptance prior to the ceremony if they wanted  to do so, so as to close their application and apply for different trades, correct?


----------



## da1root (7 Sep 2017)

Sparky,

You can decline your acceptance up to any point right up to and including your enrollment ceremony (although please don't wait until your enrollment ceremony to change your mind).
Depending on what you're asking to change to you might be moved to the very beginning of the process again though and you're not guaranteed to get selected a 2nd time.


----------



## lukewood (13 Sep 2017)

Does anyone know how to cancel an online application? I was told I have to cancel the one I previously submitted before I can reapply.


----------



## da1root (4 Oct 2017)

lukewood said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to cancel an online application? I was told I have to cancel the one I previously submitted before I can reapply.



You don't technically "cancel" an online application; you inform your CFRC that you're no longer interested and your file is closed.  When you want to reapply you will either (1) contact your CFRC and ask for your file to be re-opened; or (2) Apply online again - depending on the length of time that your file has been closed.

Start with your CFRC and they'll let you know if they can reopen your file or not.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (29 Dec 2017)

Was offered a BMQ bypass for Comms Rsrch Op...after mulling it over id like to go in for MP ( it was on my list before, interviewed for it but took it off as I thought the process would take longer )...so as of now Comms Rsrch Op was the only thing on my list..if i call and explain this will I have to start over for MP or will they just put me on the merit list and I have to wait again?


----------



## Q.Lamb (29 Dec 2017)

As long as your CFAT and medical was up to par for MP I don't believe you will need to completely start over the process. You may need to interview for the MP position again however. If you already interviewed for it and "passed" that I see no reason you wouldn't be put onto the merit list aside from no positions being available for the rest of the fiscal year. They might want you to come in to explain your wanting to be put back onto the list for MP though.

As many say, recruiting is your best resource for information. Don't hesitate to call them and ask. You won't be taken off the Comms Rsrch list for asking about MP. Just don't wait for the allotted time to say yes to run out as your application may be closed shortly after words.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Dec 2017)

You're an applicant, do you really know what he/she should do, or what will happen _after words _?   :

Why not wait for Buck-HRA to give an informed opinion.


----------



## Q.Lamb (29 Dec 2017)

Actually I do know what he should do and I said it. Call recruitment.


----------



## coyote489 (29 Dec 2017)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Was offered a BMQ bypass for Comms Rsrch Op...after mulling it over id like to go in for MP ( it was on my list before, interviewed for it but took it off as I thought the process would take longer )...so as of now Comms Rsrch Op was the only thing on my list..if i call and explain this will I have to start over for MP or will they just put me on the merit list and I have to wait again?



I just got my offer for MP only a few days ago with recruit school bypass. You will have to interview for it then if found suitable you'll be loaded onto an MPAC in Borden. Then go onto the merit list after that. Its a decent wait for MP, my application was 15 months total. Being at your stage I have no idea how long it would take. Good luck.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (29 Dec 2017)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> I just got my offer for MP only a few days ago with recruit school bypass. You will have to interview for it then if found suitable you'll be loaded onto an MPAC in Borden. Then go onto the merit list after that. Its a decent wait for MP, my application was 15 months total. Being at your stage I have no idea how long it would take. Good luck.



They still do MPAC? Was under the impression it was just an interview now?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Dec 2017)

Q.Lamb said:
			
		

> Actually I do know what he should do and I said it. Call recruitment.



Oh, because I was pretty sure you said...



			
				Q.Lamb said:
			
		

> As long as your CFAT and medical was up to par for MP I don't believe you will need to completely start over the process. You may need to interview for the MP position again however. If you already interviewed for it and "passed" that I see no reason you wouldn't be put onto the merit list aside from no positions being available for the rest of the fiscal year. They might want you to come in to explain your wanting to be put back onto the list for MP though.
> 
> As many say, recruiting is your best resource for information. Don't hesitate to call them and ask. You won't be taken off the Comms Rsrch list for asking about MP. Just don't wait for the allotted time to say yes to run out as your application may be closed shortly after words.



AND...that's why I said...you are an APPLICANT.  Leave the answers for those that know what they are talking about/are reasonably informed; as an Applicant you're neither.  I've been in the military 9 years longer than you've been filtering oxygen and I'm not offering an opinion how it works because like you, I also don't work in recruiting.  I do know there could be negative consequences to turning down and offer, changing MOSID selections (is the applicant medically fit IAW the MOSID Med Cat, did they meet the CFAT requirement, are they competitive in the MOSID, etc).  Let's leave it to those who understand the system the best, like Buck_HRA.


----------



## coyote489 (29 Dec 2017)

From what I understand yes, they went back to MPAC, when I applied it was the BII, must not have worked out well for them so they changed, which I think is a good thing for the applicant. Next MPAC is in February I believe but Ask around on the MP superthread or 17/18 MP recruiting thread. Lots of info on MPs there. My belief would be the MP selection cell wouldn't like that you turned down an offer for them. But that's my opinion of course.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (29 Dec 2017)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> From what I understand yes, they went back to MPAC, when I applied it was the BII, must not have worked out well for them so they changed, which I think is a good thing for the applicant. Next MPAC is in February I believe but Ask around on the MP superthread or 17/18 MP recruiting thread. Lots of info on MPs there. My belief would be the MP selection cell wouldn't like that you turned down an offer for them. But that's my opinion of course.



Never turned down an offer for MP. I interviewed for it along with my other selections for returning.


----------



## coyote489 (29 Dec 2017)

roger that, my apologies, i worded that wrong, i meant they may not like you turning down the offer for Comm to join the MPs


----------



## da1root (8 Jan 2018)

Ok first day back in the office and filtering through some of these threads...



			
				EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Was offered a BMQ bypass for Comms Rsrch Op...after mulling it over id like to go in for MP ( it was on my list before, interviewed for it but took it off as I thought the process would take longer )...so as of now Comms Rsrch Op was the only thing on my list..if i call and explain this will I have to start over for MP or will they just put me on the merit list and I have to wait again?



As soon as you turn down an offer you are placed back on the merit list.  However if you reject an offer to add an occupation to your file you will be moved further back in the proces.  There is an MPAC happening in February.  However not all MP applicants are doing the MPAC, depending on where you live the new "Interview" only method is still being used.  If you choose to to reject your offer and apply for MP, your file will be moved back in the process until you complete the MPAC/MP Specific Interview (this is a secondary process to the MCC Interview). 



			
				Q.Lamb said:
			
		

> As long as your CFAT and medical was up to par for MP I don't believe you will need to completely start over the process. You may need to interview for the MP position again however. If you already interviewed for it and "passed" that I see no reason you wouldn't be put onto the merit list aside from no positions being available for the rest of the fiscal year. They might want you to come in to explain your wanting to be put back onto the list for MP though.
> 
> As many say, recruiting is your best resource for information. Don't hesitate to call them and ask. You won't be taken off the Comms Rsrch list for asking about MP. Just don't wait for the allotted time to say yes to run out as your application may be closed shortly after words.



Q. Lamb each occupation can be different and there is more involved in the background recruiting process than simply having a medical and CFAT; even if someone has previously interviewed for an occupation and removed it from their file, if they decide to add it back another MCC Interview maybe required; or in this case further testing. As an applicant you should avoid giving application advise to other applicant's unless of course it's your personal experience, then you should state "in my personal experience..."  I don't want to come off as sounding harsh but as someone who works in recruiting I get queries all the time of "someone told me..." and the information is incorrect.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Let's leave it to those who understand the system the best, like Buck_HRA.


Thanks for the vote of confidence 

Some CFRC's are operational again as of today; others are still on holidays until 15 January 2018.  Please be patient with Recruiters & File Managers while they get caught up in their workload.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (9 Jan 2018)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Ok first day back in the office and filtering through some of these threads...
> 
> As soon as you turn down an offer you are placed back on the merit list.  However if you reject an offer to add an occupation to your file you will be moved further back in the proces.  There is an MPAC happening in February.  However not all MP applicants are doing the MPAC, depending on where you live the new "Interview" only method is still being used.  If you choose to to reject your offer and apply for MP, your file will be moved back in the process until you complete the MPAC/MP Specific Interview (this is a secondary process to the MCC Interview).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the knowledge bomb Buck! Appreciate the info. Hope your holidays were great.


----------



## HammerHeart (2 Feb 2018)

I recently received a job offer for artillery, and in my haze of excitement and relief, I took it. Artillery was my second trade choice after Infantry. 
It's been a day since I've received the offer and now I'm starting to second guess Artillery as my preferred choice. I know I'll take a lot of flak for this but I want Infantry far more than artillery. 
What would my next move be? Should I mention this to the one of the recruiters I'll be speaking with on the day of my enrollment or should I wait for BMQ and change then?


----------



## mariomike (2 Feb 2018)

HammerHeart said:
			
		

> It's been a day since I've received the offer and now I'm starting to second guess Artillery as my preferred choice.
> 
> Should I mention this to the one of the recruiters I'll be speaking with on the day of my enrollment or should I wait for BMQ and change then?



I would contact Recruiting ASAP.


----------



## HammerHeart (2 Feb 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I would contact Recruiting ASAP.


Thanks for moving this to the right area.
I imagine that if I ask for a change from artillery to infantry my enrollment and BMQ dates will change, right?


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Feb 2018)

HammerHeart said:
			
		

> Thanks for moving this to the right area.
> I imagine that if I ask for a change from artillery to infantry my enrollment and BMQ dates will change, right?


You'll go back and wait on the merit list for infantry. You will not be enrolled or go to BMQ until you get a new offer.


----------



## mariomike (3 Feb 2018)

HammerHeart said:
			
		

> Thanks for moving this to the right area.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## da1root (5 Feb 2018)

HammerHeart said:
			
		

> I recently received a job offer for artillery, and in my haze of excitement and relief, I took it. Artillery was my second trade choice after Infantry.
> It's been a day since I've received the offer and now I'm starting to second guess Artillery as my preferred choice. I know I'll take a lot of flak for this but I want Infantry far more than artillery.
> What would my next move be? Should I mention this to the one of the recruiters I'll be speaking with on the day of my enrollment or should I wait for BMQ and change then?





> Should I mention this to the one of the recruiters I'll be speaking with on the day of my enrollment


Do <b>not</b> wait until the day of your enrollment to deal with this.



> Should I wait for BMQ and change then?


If you wait until this point in time you may not be allowed to change occupations; you may be required to do the full terms of service as Artillery.

If you don't want to do Artillery, tell your recruiter sooner than later. If you wait until later the process when you've already made up your mind you're causing alot of work of the people behind the scenes (and there's alot of them doing work behind the scenes) to coordinate your course and enrollment, and you're taking a spot from someone who WANTS to be that occupation.

As PuckChaser stated when you tell your recruiter that you don't want Artillery you'll go back on the Selection List (formally called Merit List) and if your score is high enough you could still be selected as Infantry.

Please please please do not wait until the last minute to tell your recruiter that you're no longer interested.


----------



## EMEngineer (14 Mar 2018)

Hi, i was wondering if someone could help me.
I accepted an offer of employment, but have yet to go through the swear-in/enrolment ceremony.

after some personal reflection, i'm not sure if the CAF is right for me, am i allowed to change my mine (even after signing the offer of employment)? since i'm not officially part of the CAF till after the enrolment ceremony.

what are the potential consequences, other than possibly never being allowed to join the CAF.

I should explain that it's the 5+yrs of commitment that i'm unsure of. what if i'm unhappy with CAF life and responsibility. i've never been in any type of relationship or commitment for more than 5yrs and i'm nervous just thinking it.


----------



## Primus (14 Mar 2018)

Sounds like your own self sabotage is at work here. 
This is a big deal in your life and your subconsciously thinking it’s not for you, with the reason being nothing other than fear. Time to grow up and do what you want to do and go forward. You will regret not joining. Trust me.


----------



## Cwes (14 Mar 2018)

Primus said:
			
		

> Sounds like your own self sabotage is at work here.
> This is a big deal in your life and your subconsciously thinking it’s not for you, with the reason being nothing other than fear. Time to grow up and do what you want to do and go forward. You will regret not joining. Trust me.



If your description is accurate, and you haven't served yet, might I recommend not harshly abrasing someone in consideration of a military career. It is a very big choice, and your ridiculous judgement of someone in the decision making process has no place, period.


----------



## sidemount (14 Mar 2018)

EMEngineer said:
			
		

> Hi, i was wondering if someone could help me.
> I accepted an offer of employment, but have yet to go through the swear-in/enrolment ceremony.
> 
> after some personal reflection, i'm not sure if the CAF is right for me, am i allowed to change my mine (even after signing the offer of employment)? since i'm not officially part of the CAF till after the enrolment ceremony.
> ...



I can't speak to whether you will be happy with life in the CAF or not. However, if you do decide to change your mind and do not want to enrole, you should contact your recruiting center as soon as possible. There aren't going to be consequences like not being able to join ever again. You can reapply if you so desire and not joining the first time won't be held against you. 

Hopefully Buck_HRA will see this and provides a more detailed answer


----------



## Primus (15 Mar 2018)

Cwes said:
			
		

> If your description is accurate, and you haven't served yet, might I recommend not harshly abrasing someone in consideration of a military career. It is a very big choice, and your ridiculous judgement of someone in the decision making process has no place, period.



He hasn’t served and is saying it’s not for him either. 
He can VR at BMQ. I feel he should still try. 
Don’t be so senstive to my form of pep talk. It was said with good intentions to help someone possibly snap out of a mistake. 
People back out (self sabotage) of things because they don’t think they deserve what they are about to receive. 

Maybe you shouldn’t be harshly abrasing someone for trying to help in their own way.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Mar 2018)

Primus said:
			
		

> You will regret not joining. Trust me.



That's where I take issue with your post. I don't feel there's anything wrong with a little tough talk once and a while, but you need to be careful with your language. "Trusting you" that the OP will not regret joining is like trusting me that being a nuclear physicist is an easy career to study for. I have no experience as a nuclear physicist and you have no experience as a member of the CAF.


----------



## da1root (15 Mar 2018)

EMEngineer said:
			
		

> Hi, i was wondering if someone could help me.
> I accepted an offer of employment, but have yet to go through the swear-in/enrolment ceremony.
> 
> after some personal reflection, i'm not sure if the CAF is right for me, am i allowed to change my mine (even after signing the offer of employment)? since i'm not officially part of the CAF till after the enrolment ceremony.
> ...



Legally speaking you are not a member of the CAF until you are sworn in.  While you changing your mind and stating that you don't want to join after accepting an offer of employment will make individuals grumpy (and it will, I tend to be one of them sometimes); that's all it will do - and those people will get over it.  It will not stop you from being able to join down the road should you regret your decision and wish to reapply.

As a side note, even after you are sworn in if you decide the CAF wasn't the right place for you, you still can release very easily prior to going to Basic Training.  Once you start receiving pay is when it becomes difficult and paperwork needs to be done.  That's not to say that once you join you have to complete your full 5 years; there are a multitude of reasons that individuals are able to release before their terms of service is complete; it just takes time and lots of paperwork.


----------



## Cwes (15 Mar 2018)

Primus said:
			
		

> He hasn’t served and is saying it’s not for him either.
> He can VR at BMQ. I feel he should still try.
> Don’t be so senstive to my form of pep talk. It was said with good intentions to help someone possibly snap out of a mistake.
> People back out (self sabotage) of things because they don’t think they deserve what they are about to receive.
> ...



You're rather unhelpful, and your lack of experience on the subject of the military as a whole is a nuisance when you attempt to prescribe your opinion of it to others. Until you get in and are no longer a new guy, your opinions should probably be kept to yourself. As of now, you know nothing on the matter.


----------



## da1root (15 Mar 2018)

I'd rather not deal with any hurt feeling reports.

A question was asked and I've answered it; please let's get this thread back on track.

Thank you.


----------



## Primus (8 Apr 2018)

Hey Buck, I ran into a very rare occurrence from what the recruiter told me. 

My trade just opened for W TECH L on April 1st for 2018/2019. 

I was called friday with an offer but it seemed informal. He basically said that he was just calling around to see if anyone could fill a spot on April 16 BMQ. He said it wasn’t a problem if I couldn’t take it so soon and I’d still be able to get an offer. They just wanted to see who would go to fill that spot. 

I run a small business and haven’t winded it down in full, as I didn’t ever think I would get an offer with such a small window to enroll and get ready. 8-9 days.  I usually thought it was 30-60 days before hand but I understand spots can open. 

Does that mean I was actually selected and I would’ve gotten a typical offer soon if I didnt get this random offer? 

Does that still allow me to have hope that one is coming or was that my offer? I didn’t receive any email or anything about it. 

An Int Op from another social media source seemed to have gotten the spot, so it didn’t seem like they were specifically looking for my trade. So was it more like anyone, from any trade from any CFRC awaiting an offer that could take it? 

Sorry for the long winded reply. Thank you for your time, Buck.


----------



## da1root (9 Apr 2018)

What happens in this case is that they will look at say the top 10% of each occupation and try to fill the last seats of an upcoming BMQ.  Keep in mind that as of today you could be in the top 10% but there are many people who are moving along in the process on a daily basis so by the next round you could be down to being in the top 15% or top 20% depending on how many others have completed their process and how many of them might be stronger applicants.

You didn't hurt your chances at getting in by declining the short notice BMQ; but it doesn't necessarily mean you'll get an offer at a later date.

I hope that I've explained it well, if not please let me know.


----------



## Primus (9 Apr 2018)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> What happens in this case is that they will look at say the top 10% of each occupation and try to fill the last seats of an upcoming BMQ.  Keep in mind that as of today you could be in the top 10% but there are many people who are moving along in the process on a daily basis so by the next round you could be down to being in the top 15% or top 20% depending on how many others have completed their process and how many of them might be stronger applicants.
> 
> You didn't hurt your chances at getting in by declining the short notice BMQ; but it doesn't necessarily mean you'll get an offer at a later date.
> 
> I hope that I've explained it well, if not please let me know.



That makes perfect sense. 
Thank you very much, Buck.


----------



## JLee (2 Jul 2018)

So.. long story short, I was forced to decline a job offer I really wanted because of my parents. And I'm turning 31 this year! 

Also it is not like I am doing something completely different or taking a totally different course career-wise. As a medical lab tech, I have been working in the same trade for more than 5 years now so I have a good understanding what the job entails to. The offer I got was for med lab tech so no surprise there. 

Joining the military has been my dream for more than 10 years since university. I tried hard to pass the standards and have been keeping myself fit and active. I knew there were some weaknesses to overcome and skills to improve. I did that.

About a year ago, I thought I was ready. I handed in my application, passed CFAT, medical and interview.. filled out all documents and stuff.. and finally, I got a call. And there came my parents...

My dad was not happy about my choice at first but said if it is something I really want, then go for it. My mom was a different story. She cried for 3 days in a row and said she would kill herself if she sees her son joining the military. She thinks I will get raped by other guys (I am a dude by the way), forced to lick boots of supervisors (not a big deal even if it is true..) and get killed or maimed in the end. 
I said, no mom, that's not true. I showed her videos, talked about benefits, pensions, etc. Med lab tech trade does not require SQ so training itself is also not that intense compared to other combat trades. (If I can go back in time, I would probably join the infantry in a heartbeat though)
But she never listens.. and I kinda understand why she worries much. She came from South Korea and spent her early childhood right after Korean War.. she saw many people who got injured while on duty and how they were treated in the army. But we are in Canada and it is 21st century.. but she does not listen and does not want to understand...

Before the long weekend, I had to call the CFRC and decline the offer. With that, my 10 years worth of dream gone. I am now heartbroken and don't know what I am gonna do with my life.. I couldn't pursue my lifelong dream not because I wasn't good enough but just because... because of someone has too many fears and worries.

Thanks for reading and sorry about my rants.. 
Best wishes to you all!


----------



## mariomike (2 Jul 2018)

JLee said:
			
		

> She cried for 3 days in a row and said she would kill herself if she sees her son joining the military. She thinks I will get raped by other guys (I am a dude by the way), forced to lick boots of supervisors (not a big deal even if it is true..) and get killed or maimed in the end.)



You may find these discussions of interest,



			
				lubi125 said:
			
		

> I've started even question if my choice was good after all and that it may actually happen that I get "rapped" or "gang raped" whilst in the military.





			
				lubi125 said:
			
		

> My parents are super scared of me getting buttraped by other men so I'd seriously appreciate people's experience on the matter



etc...

Also ( in case you have not read it already ).

How to get family on board
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13678.0
20 pages.



			
				JLee said:
			
		

> I had to call the CFRC and decline the offer.



If you have second thoughts,

Declining an offer (merged)  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104645.0
5 pages.


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Jul 2018)

JLee said:
			
		

> So.. long story short, I was forced to decline a job offer I really wanted because of my parents. And I'm turning 31 this year!


Brutal.


----------



## Loachman (2 Jul 2018)

You are thirty-one years old.

You no longer need your parents to make decisions for you.

They should not even attempt to do so.

You and they need to recognize that.

They need to respect your wishes.

They will adjust to your career choice, eventually.

Call the recruiting centre, and see if it's not too late.

Or live with the regret for the rest of your life.

_*The choice is yours.*_

Not your mother's.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (2 Jul 2018)

Fascinating that someone who came to Canada, presumably to seek a better life, sees the Canadian Military in this fashion.

Lots of Canadians gave their lives during the Korean War.


----------



## Loachman (2 Jul 2018)

Immigrants from different countries often have different views on many things, due to their culture, history, and, in many cases, painful personal experiences (or those of parents and other older family members).

Incorrect/inaccurate impressions are not easy to overcome.


----------



## mariomike (2 Jul 2018)

JLee said:
			
		

> She cried for 3 days in a row and said she would kill herself if she sees her son joining the military.



That is something your family may wish to discuss with a mental health professional.



			
				JLee said:
			
		

> I kinda understand why she worries much. She came from South Korea and spent her early childhood right after Korean War.



You and your family may find this discussion of interest,

Joining Canadian army as an Asian  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/99857.0
2 pages.

OP: "My dad served in Korean force for 3 years back in 80's, and he said it was one of the best times in his life."


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Jul 2018)

What a waste of time yours,the recruiter and anyone else that pushed the paper so you would get an offer.Not to mention the background check.Not much of a dream was it ?


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Jul 2018)

Sack up and make a grownup decision. Your parents are being ridiculous, and your, and their, preoccupation with poopy rape is completely out of bounds.  This is not post war Korea, this is one of the most diverse and free countries on the entire planet. Time for mom and pop to stop being 1905s Koreans, and become 2010s Canadians.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (3 Jul 2018)

I think the fact that the OP's mom (and maybe Dad) are Korean is a big factor here. Respect for parent's wishes (and elders in general) is a much bigger deal in Korean culture than in western culture.

As well, having worked with the Korean military, the treatment of their soldiers (especially conscripts) is quite severe by our standards. Career soldiers in Korea are looked down on more than in Canada. Being in the military is something you have to do for 21ish months, not something you want to do full time unless you have no options/education. That's changing of course, but the view still exists in Korean culture.


----------



## Pusser (3 Jul 2018)

I'm not so sure you were forced to decline the offer.  You're an adult.  You chose to do so.  Your parents will get over you joining the military, especially when they see the benefits that come with it.  However, are you (or they) prepared for the resentment that you will feel (and which will only grow over time) for them holding you back?  Presumably, you have more of your life left than your parents do.  You need to live the life you want.

Food for thought: there are actually a number of immigrants from the former Yugoslavia in the Canadian Armed Forces today BECAUSE of their experiences growing up during the civil war and seeing what the Canadians did for them.  I met one in Bosnia a number of years ago.  She was Canadian Army officer working there as an interpreter.  Considering the sacrifices that Canadians made to secure the freedom of South Korea, you would think your parents would be proud that their son would want to join the Army that helped liberate them.


----------



## JLee (3 Jul 2018)

Thanks very much for the thoughts everyone. I know how many Canadians died in the Korean War, and that was one of the reasons I wanted to serve in the military. I too feel terrible for those good people in RC who helped me a lot through the long application process. It may be true that I will regret my decision as long as I live but as much as I love Canada, I love and respect my parents as well. Who knows.. maybe one day my son or daughter will share the same dream that I once cherished so much and knock the same door that I have failed to go through. When that time comes, I promise I will be there with my child. I will be supportive and open-minded because I have felt the same warmth of fire that burns and keeps the heart beating. I will not leave my child heartbroken and live a life with emptiness inside.


----------



## Loachman (3 Jul 2018)

JLee said:
			
		

> I love and respect my parents as well.



That should work both ways.

How about a Reserve unit or Cadet Instructor Cadre as a compromise?


----------



## Pusser (4 Jul 2018)

Loachman said:
			
		

> How about a Reserve unit or Cadet Instructor Cadre as a compromise?



That's a very good idea.  It's much easier to control your own activities in the Reserve.  You can't be deployed without your permission (other than by Order in Council, which hasn't happened since WWII).


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (4 Jul 2018)

Pusser said:
			
		

> That's a very good idea.  It's much easier to control your own activities in the Reserve.  You can't be deployed without your permission (other than by Order in Council, which hasn't happened since WWII).




Reminds me of the futurama gag:
Fry: "So we can't be sent away?"
Recruiter: "Not unless a war were declared"
Fry(after signing): "What's that siren mean?"
Recruiter: "War were declared"


----------



## wnhan (9 Jul 2018)

Removed due to inappropriate comments.


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2018)

This caught my eye,



			
				JLee said:
			
		

> said she would kill herself if she sees her son joining the military.



Without knowing her, and not being a mental health professional, I would take any suicide threat seriously. 

As others have pointed out, the decision to join is up to the OP.

Good luck.


----------



## brihard (9 Jul 2018)

Volidyr said:
			
		

> Similar to yourself, I am Asian too. My parents went through the Vietnam War. Like your mother during the Korean War, they know what military, bombings, mass murders, and war is like. They also know about rape and real pirates. The whole idea of greater respect for family in Asian cultures versus Western cultures is somewhat relevant here in your case; however, I feel that there is a more important issue that may be a recurring theme within your life going forward as a grown man.
> 
> You are 31 years old. You were not forced to decline an offer of employment with the Canadian Armed Forces. Your mother's perspective on any issue relevant to your life should be taken into account as she is presumably more experienced, wiser, and loves you dearly. However, you let go of your dream of serving our great country as a fellow military member and it was not forced upon you to decline the offer of employment (as you choose to believe). Your mother's disagreement of you joining the Canadian Armed Forces was simply a factor. You chose to weight that factor quite strongly and heavily. In fact, it was so strong and heavy that it outweighed your own dream, happiness, potential career, and life goal since you actually declined the offer of employment.
> 
> ...



Uh, wow, that took a weird tack. You seem disturbingly wrapped around the axle on one particular concept of masculinity, what it means to you, and how it seems to affect your reckoning of others. Of the very many reasonable criticisms of his choices and reasoning, I think you've managed to miss the mark almost entirely. 9 instances of 'man' or 'male' in your post... You have weird priorities, and probably some attitudes that you're gonna need to reel in a bit in this organization.


----------



## Loachman (10 Jul 2018)

Yes...

First two paragraphs, okay.

Second two, not so much.


----------



## CountDC (10 Jul 2018)

True but if you take out the sexual titles (male/female) references and just leave it as adult it does come through better and the message doesn't get so lost.


----------



## brihard (10 Jul 2018)

CountDC said:
			
		

> True but if you take out the sexual titles (male/female) references and just leave it as adult it does come through better and the message doesn't get so lost.



Nah, Loachman called it. The post can be redeemed by omitting the third and fourth paragraphs entirely, but that's about it.


----------



## Loachman (10 Jul 2018)

I tried reading it that way and, yes, it was not as bad, but still wasn't great.


----------



## Xylric (11 Jul 2018)

I'm from a very Scottish family, so in a few ways I understand where the OP was coming from. I was originally going to apply to the military after I finished my degree in 2006, but a conversation with my grandfather meant that I promised him that I would not do so until he gave his blessing - given that his temper was hereditary, he wanted to me to be absolutely sure that I had both the personal maturity and discipline for it. We had a conversation in which he gave his blessing to the venture about this time last year, because he saw how gracefully I handled the news that my grandmother had an inoperable form of cancer and would be undergoing radiation treatment.

I'm 34, so in all honesty I didn't need any sort of family blessing to embark on this path, but the reality is that I was closer to my grandfather than anyone, and with his having been raised 7th Day Adventist, he was every bit as much a pacifist/non-violent person as Desmond Doss (who also elected to give up violence because of his temper). With the fact that his elder brother went MIA in Italy during WWII (fortunately only for a period of 3 months before paperwork stating which hospital he was in arrived), I could not blame him for the apprehension that he felt over the idea of one of his grandsons seeking to follow in those footsteps (I happen to share my name with said great uncle), so I was honestly surprised when he changed his attitude.


----------



## Phoebe4444 (27 Aug 2018)

Hello all, I am looking to enlist in the army but due to prior committments I am unable to go to basic until January. I was wondering if anyone knew if you are able to enlist but deley your basic training date?


----------



## mariomike (27 Aug 2018)

Phoebe4444 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone knew if you are able to enlist but deley your basic training date?



I'm not aware of a Program. But, you may find this discussion of interest,

Declining an offer (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104645.50
5 pages.
"So I was wondering if 1: Can you delay your entry for a set period of time?"

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.


----------



## da1root (6 Sep 2018)

As a side note - generally a recruiting file (even "clean" files) can take anywhere from 4+ months to be fully processed.  There are times when files go quicker, but personally I wouldn't wait until the ability to do BMQ/BMOQ comes into play - I'd apply sooner if i were you.


----------



## commander-cb (16 Sep 2018)

I kicked my family to the curb.
Could not be happier  ;D


----------



## Gregt-rex (12 May 2020)

Greetings,
I am waiting for my application to go thru(security clearance stage), however, I had a question about getting the phone call or email with the position. Will they tell you right away when you have to show up for BMQ or is that only after you accept? Also, If I start a job(contract) or training, and they phone me in the middle of my contract/training and offer me a position can I accept the position but ask to be sent to a BMQ once my contract/training course is over(same year just maybe a few months, or will you loose your application?
Thank you


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2020)

Gregt-rex said:
			
		

> If I start a job(contract) or training, and they phone me in the middle of my contract/training and offer me a position can I accept the position but ask to be sent to a BMQ once my contract/training course is over(same year just maybe a few months, or will you loose your application?



You may find this discussion of interest,

Declining an offer (merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104645.0
6 pages.
OP: Would you have to go through the same process again?

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## Gregt-rex (12 May 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You may find this discussion of interest,
> 
> Declining an offer (merged)
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/104645.0
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2020)

Gregt-rex said:
			
		

> Thank you very much



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------

